# Pirates of Lost Treasure "Trolling for Booty" Tournamant



## on the rocks

The Pirates of Lost Treasure 4th Annual "Trolling for Booty" Fishing Tournament is scheduled to take place September 25-27, 2009. The Pirates are holding two ticket sales events prior to the tournament. The first kick-off event will be at the FloraBama on Wednesday August 26th starting at 6:00 PM. Come party with the Pirates at the Bama! :letsdrink

The second kick-off event will be at the Oar House on Wednesday September 2nd starting at 6:00 PM. Tickets purchased before the Captain's meeting on September 25th will be $50 ($55 at the Captain's Meeting). First 100 tickets sold will be eligible for a "booty" bag. Get your tickets early and remember our tournament helps support Secret Santa so let's have a good showing this year and help the Pirates make Christmas happen for some special kids! :clap


----------



## FishinFreak

:letsdrink


----------



## gottafish

I'm looking forward to this great tournament once again. Is there a website link with the details? Will tickets also be available at local bait and tackle stores?


----------



## on the rocks

There is a link on the Pirates of Lost Treasure web site for the tournament. The website is 

www.piratesoflosttreasure.com 



Tickets will also be on sale at most local tackle shops in the very near future. Look for the posters to be going up soon. Tournament booklets are being printed now and are sure to become a collector's item. The cover art work is awesome and it will be on the back of the tournament T-shirts. I'll post that when I can so everyone can see the design for this year. :takephoto For those of you that are familiar with the t-shirts from past years, the design for this year's shirts is by far the best.



Remember the first ticket pre-sale will be Wednesday August 26th at the FloraBama. 



See you there! :toast


----------



## on the rocks

Here is the poster to look for at ticket sales locations. The center design is what will be printed on the T-shirts.


----------



## bonita dan

Thats gotta be the best t-shirt design ever for the tournament. Thanks Dale and crew. Lookin forward to fishing in this one again.


----------



## wld1985

So whats going to be on the board?? I went to the website but did'nt see it, and could barely read it with that small red font and black background.


----------



## on the rocks

> *wld1985 (8/20/2009)*So whats going to be on the board?? I went to the website but did'nt see it, and could barely read it with that small red font and black background.




There will be prizes for Flounder, Speckled Trout, Redfish, Trigger, Grouper, King Mackrel, Spanish Mackrel, and Ugly Fish. 1st place is $500, 2nd is $200 and3rd is $100 for the first seven listed, ugly fish has it's own prize and I believe it is an Ugly Stick fishing rod. Every child under the age of 12 that fishes will get one ticket for every fish weighed in and tickets willgo in a drawing for a $100 savings bond. Two bonds will be given away so the more fish kids weigh in, the morechances they have to win. There will also be some nice items for door prizes (although we could always use more if anyone is interested in making some donations) and some awesome silent auction items available as well. 



The Fishing Tournament Staff will be wearing the tournament shirts in blue and if you like them you may try to buy the "shirt off thier back"...it might cost a little more than a regular shirt but it will be unique and only a very few will have them. The money raised from this will go toward Secret Santa :clap


----------



## psuflorida

Do you know what time the Captain's Meeting is on Friday Sep 25th? Awards ceremony time Sunday?


----------



## on the rocks

Captain's meeting is Friday September 25th at 6:30 (there will be registration going on at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club before the Captain's meeting but the tickets will be $55) and the awards will be Sunday after the scales close...usually around 4 to 5 PM.


----------



## Jamielu

I know there's another thread out there for the tournament, but we'll keep this one bumped up, too!!! Great tournament and lotsa fun!!:toast

:bump :bump :bump :bump :bump :bump


----------



## Pourman1

I'm the Manager at the Florabama on Wednesday nights , so ya'll come look for me if you're there !! :letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Pourman1

Signed up and registered !! :letsparty ... one of the first 100 too :letsparty ... see everyone at the Captain's Meeting :letsdrink


----------



## nic247nite

Don't forget [email protected] Oar House pre-sale party !!!!!! raffles, contest, and fun!!!!!!!!!!! Oh yes and tickets on sale!:letsdrink


----------



## Snagged Line

Bump fou a good cause:usaflag


----------



## nic247nite

Don't forget pre-sell party Wed 6:00pm at the oar house!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## inshorecatch

were ready to go again. ticket one and two, for a good cause. good luck to everyone


----------



## nic247nite

Thanks for all the came to Oar House !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Be sure to get your tickets on sale now at the ticket outlets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## nic247nite

Remember to get your tickets at the outlets....Pack ship and shop, Moes, Outcast,Posner marine, Top Gun, Hot spots, Gulf Breeze Bait and tackle, and Emerald Coast marine. Thursday is the last day for $50.00 tickets and some of the 1st 100 are left for the Booty bags and free t-shirt. $55.00 at the captains meeting at Grande Lagoon Yacht club @ 6:30 pm. Hope to see you there its for a good cause!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for all the support!!


----------



## nic247nite

:bump


----------



## Stressless

OK my two guys can't go so either I'm looking for a ride me on your boat  or I'm looking for (2xpax) to go on my boat. 



So does anybody have room for 1 pax?



Does anyone need a boat with a Capt for 2xpax?



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Pourman1

^^ Stressless , I'm Kayak Fishing the entire event , mostly alone , so feel free to join me if you can't find anyone else to go with :letsparty ... I have a game-plan , and the ability to reach ALL species listed for the Tournament ( with GPS numbers for the Gulf ) ... I also have live Bait already in the pen ... LMK , see you at the Captain's Meeting Friday evening :letsdrink


----------



## Deeplines

Will see ya'll that the cap'n meeting god willing and the creek don't rise. :usaflag


----------



## JoeZ

Nic and a few of the "wenches" will be on Gulf Coast Outdoors tonight on BLAB TV at 5:30 p.m.

Feel free to call and harass them, I mean, ask questions about the tournament.


----------



## Stressless

Pourman1 I'll be there and Yak fish a bunch. Got some #'s for Yak fishing as well and with NE and NW winds slated for Sat and Sun beach launching should be great. I've got #'s for Pcola and Destin - where you out of?



Stressless


----------



## Ultralite

he's west side or out towards grand lagoon bob...to answer for fred...


----------



## Jamielu

Just got off the phone with Nick a few minutes ago- not too many of those first 100 tickets left. If you're wanting to get one of those first 100 tickets, he said you have until about 5:00 this evening (I guess that's when they'll be picking them up from ticket outlets). Sounds like we're gonna have a good crowd this year!!! 

Can't wait to see everyone at the captains meeting tomorrow night!!:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## Pourman1

See everyone tonight at the Captain's Meeting :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsparty


----------



## nic247nite

one ugly fish caught macks are striking!


----------



## Pourman1

Results ??


----------

